# 1000 HP Supra video



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

save target as #1

save target as #2


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

damn :yikes: 

Any specs on that thing?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Yup, I know a couple guys that frequent the BMW CCA HPDSs every once in a while in their insanely fast Supra turbos. I love the sound of the wastegates opening up! :thumbup:


----------



## Integline (Jun 25, 2004)

scary fast. wowowow/. :rofl:


----------

